

You want fries with that?  Or, Software is Hard - secos
http://blog.alieniloquent.com/2010/01/27/you-would-like-fries-with-that/

======
dreyfiz
Mathematicians never complain that "this crusty-ass math is over _thirty years
old!_ " Or writers: "OMG, English is really old. Can't I use something newer
like Esperanto?"

~~~
roundsquare
Well, they would if we stopped using functions. Functions are relatively new
as mathematics goes, and mathematicians would complain if they had to read
Newton's original formulation of calculus.

------
dspeyer
Is it my imagination, or does this article suddenly stop just before getting
to the meat of its argument?

~~~
smcq
I was quite curious what modern languages the author was referring to,
wondering if I had missed some magical language boat that left without me.

------
dreyfiz
Software is mathematics:
<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20091111151305785>

